
Shoppers don't like to be watched online - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/retailers-beware-shoppers-dont-like-to-be-watched-online-11596213167
======
bookofjoe
>On My Own: The Aversion to Being Observed during the Preference-Construction
Stage

[https://academic.oup.com/jcr/article-
abstract/doi/10.1093/jc...](https://academic.oup.com/jcr/article-
abstract/doi/10.1093/jcr/ucaa016/5815562?redirectedFrom=fulltext)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/ibYXg](https://archive.vn/ibYXg)

